# Corn snake colour vision?



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi!...

Can corn snakes see all colours? Like red, green, blue, yellow, that kinda thing...? Anyone?


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 15, 2005)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Hi!...
> 
> Can corn snakes see all colours? Like red, green, blue, yellow, that kinda thing...? Anyone?


Most likely no snake have color vision (and no crocodilian either). A few lizards, amphibians and turtles do have it.

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks!

So for example, if I put some translucent red plastic screen somewhere in the tank they might think it is solid then? (Like a T would... "think")   
What colour would be most likely to be left out of their vision?


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 15, 2005)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> So for example, if I put some translucent red plastic screen somewhere in the tank they might think it is solid then? (Like a T would... "think")
> What colour would be most likely to be left out of their vision?


I think they have a grey scale vision so i dont think any color would be a problem. Why the plastic in the first place?

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 15, 2005)

I've built a labyrinth out of an old wooden rectangular tape shelf (like that thingie you can store music tapes in, dunno any proper name for it - not even in swedish). So I cut lots of passageways through it and glued walls into it so they can slither their way through lots of chambers and tunnels. They've seemed to enjoy doing that (my two corns that is) and the first day they couldn't get enough of checking it out. Only thing is - for it to make any sense I had to put it upright next to one of the sides of the tank, otherwise the front of it would have been open (like a box with no lid). Without me putting it next to the glass it wouldn't have been so "tunnely" for them AND I wouldn't have been able to look in, to enjoy the view. Sooo... now they've kinda grown tired of going up and down that thing and they only stay at the bottom level of it. Next problem is that they have managed to push the labyrith off the glass so they basically hide BEHIND it instead of IN it. So my plan is to cut out a piece of plexi glass, and somehow fasten it to the open side, then laying that entire thing flat on the substrate. By that making it also much more like a rats borrow.

I want the plexi to be translucent, but in a colour they can't see so that they get the impression that it's rather dark in there. Otherwise they'll only go in there when the lights are out. I have no idea yet how to fasten the plexi lid to the construction, since I don't want to risk them getting stuck in there and  me not being able to open it to get the snake out. Ofcourse I have made all the tunnels so whide that both of them would fit through, but you know snakes I guess - they enjoy turning arround going the same way back head first, so if both decide to do the same thing at the same spot it gets cramped anyway... On the other hand - I trust them to be smart enough to handle this on their own, otherwise I wouldn't have built that thing in the first place and afaik where the head has room, the rest can get through too so I don't really see any danger there.

Another little problem i have is that I wouldn't want them to poop in that thing, because since it's made of wood it could suck the "stuff" up. I don't know enough about them to know whether they only poop in the open or not, but they have never done it in their hide so I guess that they won't do it where they like it. But I don't know yet really.

An idea about fasting the lid to the rest is by fastening it with rubber bands, that way they can still push the lid off a bit if they get stuck inside. It wont make the lid stay in place as good as I'd want to but it would also be easily accessible for me in case there IS an emergency (which I still don't really blieve will ever come, but better safe than sorry).

Any view on this perhaps?
Thanks


----------

